
DJI About to Release Cheaper 'Mavic Standard' Model - DroningON
http://www.droningon.co/2017/03/10/dji-could-release-mavic-standard-model/
======
nkurz
There's nothing wrong with your article, but the community here usually
doesn't take kindly to being used for press releases. If you continue, your
account will likely be banned --- but worse for you, your site may be
blacklisted as well.

I think you would be much better off continuing to publish good articles (like
the excellent one on Lily) and hoping that readers will submit the best of
them. I say this just as a user of the site who wouldn't want your publicity
efforts to backfire. The admins (hn@ycombinator.com) are very responsive by
email if you want official guidance.

------
DroningON
But the limited specification may put off consumers, although the price-point
being lower will help!

